# Ruthy's sign



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

This sign at the top of Mines Road south of Livermore has been there for years. Does anyone know who Ruthy is or was?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I always assumed it was sort of a memorial for somebody that lived there. There is that house with stuff all over the yard and a sign that says Ruth's Barn trash and treasures or something like it's a permanent yard sale. I bet the story could be found there, or maybe at the Junction.


----------

